# Rubella detected



## MrsFox (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi

I tried to see if anything about this has already been posted, but couldn't find anything - apologies if I've missed it. 

My midwife came to the house today and said she had some results from my blood tests but didn't go into any detail and I didn't ask anymore as i was too excited about hearing the baby's heartbeat! Anyway, i have just been looking at my notes and have seen that next to the Rubella result, it says 'detected'. I'm a bit worried now as I'm not sure what this means? Is it bad to have rubella detected in pregnancy? I've had the test a few times before and it has usually been clear. 

Mrs Fox


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it means that the rubella anibody has been detected, so you are immune,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MrsFox (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you! I didn't realise - it's obvious when you think about it!  

Oh, and I think you're brilliant dedicating your time to helping people x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

thank you, am just giving back a little bit after all the support I have had on here through the years xx


----------

